# Computers



## cdcarter (Dec 1, 2007)

What operating system do you use for your primary machine?


----------



## leehljp (Dec 1, 2007)

My primary machine has and runs both OS X and XP. I am not ready to put Vista on it.


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 1, 2007)

XP Pro on my main machine. I would run Linux if I didn't use so many windows programs.


----------



## loglugger (Dec 1, 2007)

You forgot to put ME.
Bob


----------



## Phillip (Dec 1, 2007)

My XP machine crashed two weeks ago. Im, now using Vista and havn't had any trouble out of it. Found if you purchase a computer from Best Buy there are a lot of pop-ups and adds installed on the computer that drives it crazy. I bought mine at Frys.


----------



## TBone (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loglugger_
> 
> You forgot to put ME.
> Bob



If you're running ME, you have my condolences


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 1, 2007)

Personal machines: XP
Servers run Windows 2003 and SUSE Linux 10 Enterprise Ed.


----------



## RandalG (Dec 1, 2007)

OS-X


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 1, 2007)

MS DOS 6.2 Beta


----------



## jcollazo (Dec 1, 2007)

2 laptops, 1 desktop, all running OS X


----------



## keithz (Dec 8, 2007)

1 laptop running XP Pro, 1 desktop running XP Home.   Laptop is my primary system.  Desktop is only used to record and edit music.


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> MS DOS 6.2 Beta



format c:

Chuckie


----------



## fernhills (Dec 8, 2007)

Gee, i`m old,i got windows 98 not there


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Phillip_
> 
> My XP machine crashed two weeks ago. Im, now using Vista and havn't had any trouble out of it. Found if you purchase a computer from Best Buy there are a lot of pop-ups and adds installed on the computer that drives it crazy. I bought mine at Frys.



This happens with almost every maker of computers. When I last ordered a Dell laptop and desktop I asked them not to install any shovelware. The only thing installed on my system was XP Pro and the needed drivers.

I own 10 Vista licenses for my business, but I'm in no rush,


----------



## Phillip (Dec 8, 2007)

I have ben using this Vista system for a couple of weeks now and I have not had any trouble. It is almost like running XP. The computer is made by Gateway and does not have all the added trial programs installed. Time will tell if it is going to last or crash and burn.


----------



## wlk (Dec 29, 2007)

My Gateway notebook runs 98se, yes I bought in '98 and it still runs! I mostly use it for audio recording at church.
My desktop runs XP pro

Wade


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 29, 2007)

You are receiving this message from a machine running the original WIN 98 and in the other room I have a machine still running WIN 95.  

The 95 machine has an older copy of Autocad that a previous boss let me borrow so I could do a little work at home.  That machine really gets babied cause when it finally blows up it will not be replaceable!!


----------



## DocRon (Dec 29, 2007)

Mac OSX. Best switch i ever made.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't use computers.


----------



## mdburn_em (Dec 29, 2007)

Laptop--XP Pro
Wife's--XP Pro
Mine--XP Pro
Other--Fedora 7 server
Mom's--Fedora 7 client


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 2, 2008)

Tbone,
I ran ME on an el cheepo e-Machine for nearly 8 years at my last job, never had a single problem with it... wore out a few printers in that time, but the boss was too "frugal" to provide me with a better computer since mine was working... I was linked through an interface to the HP mainframe that ran on Linux... I was the only person that wasn't on a dumb terminal.  I was linked to a lot of governtment agencies to file my export documents.


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 9, 2008)

XP until it dies!


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 9, 2008)

They'll drag me kicking and screaming from Xp to Vista.


----------



## loglugger (Jan 9, 2008)

Tbone, this ME has had some work done to it and it will run rings aeound the wifes XP but about once a month it has it's spell and will need a restart.
Bob


----------



## gerryr (Jan 15, 2008)

Why can't I vote twice?  My computer at work has XP Pro and my laptop at home has Vista Business.  So far I haven't had any problems with Vista, but have heard about lots of problems with Vista Basic.  My wife's computer has XP Media Center and our son's computer has XP Home.  He says his next computer will either be a Mac or will use Linux.


----------



## Rick_G (Jan 18, 2008)

XP until I have no other choice.  I do a little sound and video stuff as a hobby and Vista does not like my software. Paid enough for it I don't want to replace it just because Microscrap decided to hit everybody for a new operating system.


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 18, 2008)

All my families machines are using XP Pro.
Then I have the pile of machines in a corner not plugged in sleeping with XP Pro.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 19, 2008)

Next computer will be a Mac.   Enough is enough.


----------



## drawknife (Jan 19, 2008)

Using XP Pro on a Dell laptop using Apple Safari Browser. Apple browser runs just fine on it. It's now my default. Approximately 100% of the viruses are written for IE and Microsoft. That probably has a lot to do with a lot of the problems people have with Microsoft products. Don't take that wrong I don't have stock in MicroSoft.  Some punk sitting somewhere with just enough knowledge to write a virus to get us all into trouble. Punk as in actions not age.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 19, 2008)

Well,

Here in "fly-over country" we just found out about a "real stable platform".  Corse they charge a little more, cause it's already been "field-tested" on the coasts.

But my computer guy says I'll love this Windows NT!!!  (Upgraded from Dos) NOW he wants to put some more male sheep in my computer, don't know why - we already got ALMOST a megabyte (whatever that is).  

If you give male sheep a bigger byte, won't they HURT each other?????


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 11, 2008)

I have XP Pro on three, windows 2k on two, Ubuntu on two.


----------

